# Best Characters? Worlds? Stories? ...?



## Violanthe (Nov 29, 2005)

I'd like to thank the members of this board once again for voting in our current Top Ten List, the Best Speculative Fiction Novels (there's still time to vote if you haven't yet: http://p068.ezboard.com/farwzdicussionforumsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=1032.topic ), and for coming up with creative suggestions for our next list. 

I've taken your suggestions to my fellow ARWZ editors, and we've narrowed the choices down to five. If your suggestion didn't make the final five this time, don't worry. We've archived many more of your suggestions (including the more specialized topics) for future top ten lists. The current final five were chosen based on their wide appeal and the interest expressed by our readers and associates. In the future, however, we will do more narrow topics, so keep those special interest suggestions in mind. 

Voting for our next Top Ten Project will open when voting closes for our current project. But before that can happen, we need your help deciding which topic to do next. In order to vote for our next list topic, you must place your vote in our Official Poll (http://p068.ezboard.com/farwzdicussionforumsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=1081.topic ). Only votes in that Official Poll can count toward the final result. As usual, all topics pertain to the main theme of ARWZ Magazine: Speculative Fiction. If you're not familiar with this term, please consult this definition at wikipedia.org (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speculative_fiction ).

The topic choices are: Best Short Stories; Best Genre Crossovers; Best Speculative Worlds; Best Characters; Best Opening Lines. 

We would also like to hear your opinions on the topic choices. Which ones do you like the best? Which ones are potentially problematic? Do you foresee difficulties in certain of these topics? Which ones do you think will achieve the most interesting results?


----------



## Violanthe (Dec 8, 2005)

"Best Characters" is pretty far in the lead


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 8, 2005)

I like characters and worlds as topics.

Short stories are hard because of the sheer number of them, whereas with novels there a a handful of BIG ones to choose from.


----------



## Violanthe (Dec 15, 2005)

I've found that, despite the number, a lot of people don't read short stories, and thus don't have a lot of basis upon which to judge.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 15, 2005)

Though I didn;t say it very clearly, that's basically what I meant. It's easier to say "Have you read such and such novel?" and get a yes or at least an "No but I'm familiar with it" response than with short stories because of sheer volume.


----------

